# 3 weeks Light Buff



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I still dont have a name what should I name her?

*Another Pic of her at 2 weeks.


----------



## rozagirl (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh my living days she's a beaut , she looks like a Jasmin to me Jazz for short !


----------



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you! I have to wait a whole 24 days before i can get her!!! The suspense is KILLING ME!!! I like the name Jasmin but a friend of ours named her daughter Jasmin and that would just be weird lol


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think she looks like a Lola


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Or Martha that's a cute name as well


----------



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I think she is going to have a fluffier coat, not so curly. What do you guys think? Her father is a Mini Poodle and her mom is a Cocker spaniel.


----------



## rozagirl (Dec 22, 2010)

Lola's good then you could get a Charlie to go with her Lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gorgeous .... Honey,Bella,Candy,Lilly,Daphne,Maisey,Esme, .... erm lol x


----------



## rozagirl (Dec 22, 2010)

PortugueseCockapoo said:


> I think she is going to have a fluffier coat, not so curly. What do you guys think? Her father is a Mini Poodle and her mom is a Cocker spaniel.


That's the same as Alfie's mum n dad n he's like a fluffy bear at the mo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I nearly put Lola , I like Martha too x


----------



## rozagirl (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Gorgeous .... Honey,Bella,Candy,Lilly,Daphne,Maisey,Esme, .... erm lol x


Now yor just showing off Lol


----------



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I think my girlfriend is gravitating towards Honey... THanks for all the great names!


----------



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Rozagirl do you have any pictures of Alfie? Interested to see what he looks like! =)


----------



## PortugueseCockapoo (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't wait any longer!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just had to pick Mabels name thats why we had loads but we could nt all agree.... in the end we put Pearl,Bella, Olive and Esme in the hat out came Pearl and my daughter still wasn't happy... so much for democracy.. so we ended up with Mabel x


----------



## rozagirl (Dec 22, 2010)

PortugueseCockapoo said:


> Rozagirl do you have any pictures of Alfie? Interested to see what he looks like! =)


If you look in the gallery I posted 1 on 8/1/11


----------

